# Scott Voltage JR 20 - von 11,20 kg auf 9,06 kg verschlankt



## Bubilein79 (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
nach dem Projekt des 24" Voltage meiner Tochter war nun das 20" Modell aus 2010 für meinen Sohn dran. Ausgangsgewicht lag netto bei 11,20 kg. Nun bin ich auf 9,06 kg netto gekommen. Investiert habe ich ca. 110,- €. Das Bike habe ich für 20,- € gekauft.	   

Folgende Teile habe ich getauscht:


Federgabel Suntour (1780 Gramm) gegen Frog-Gabel 20" (550 Gramm)
Originalbereifung getauscht gegen Schwalbe Black Jack
Originalschläuche getauscht gegen Schwalbe Schläuche
Stahl-Rizer-Lenker getauscht gegen Flat-Alulenker aus der Teilekiste
Innenlager getauscht, da defekt gegen Neco 113,5mm (270 Gramm)
Griffe getauscht gegen Schaumstoffgriffe (30 Gramm)
Umbau 6-Gang Gripshift gegen Shimano-Trigger und 7-Gang
Pedale VP-580 getauscht gegen gebrauchte aus der Teilekiste (240 Gramm)
Sonst noch Verschleißteile, wie Kette, Bremsbeläge...
Hier mal einige Bilder vom Ergebnis:


----------



## zr0wrk (7. Dezember 2016)

Sollten die Gripshifter nicht leichter sein als die Trigger? Bei SRAM ist das zumindest so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubilein79 (7. Dezember 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Sollten die Gripshifter nicht leichter sein als die Trigger? Bei SRAM ist das zumindest so.



Leichter mit Sicherheit, allerdings für die kleinen Kinderhände meines Sohnes absolut unpraktikabel. Er schaffte schon fast nicht, die 3-Gang Nexus seines 16" Centurion nicht ganz einfach zu bedienen. Daher kam jetzt die Umstellung auf Trigger.


----------



## kc85 (7. Dezember 2016)

Wir verwenden am 20''-Cube ein inverses XT-Schaltwerk mit 8-fach Revoshifter. Damit kam meine Jüngste, die auch ziemlich kleine Hände hat und nicht die kräftigste ist, auch von Anfang an prima klar. Mit Triggern ging da testweise nix, aber da ist wohl auch jedes Kind anders gestrickt. 

Wenn man sich, nach und nach, noch Schaltwerk, Sattel, Vorbau und Kurbel vornimmt, sollte man deutlich unter 9kg landen.

kc85


----------

